# A Little Humor From FL



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

http://www.fishingonfoot.com/m_pier_intro.htm http://www.fishingonfoot.com/m_pier_factorfiction.htm


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

gave me a laugh to start the day!!!


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Goodins Kozlow!!  

Tight lines,

Jighead


----------

